# Leaning Historicist, with a few "iffs"



## RamistThomist (May 14, 2013)

I usually default to historic premil because it is the most common sense reading of Rev. 19-20. Lately, studying the Reformed Scholastics, and working through some old Eastern Orthodox issues, I am beginning to see something in historicism. For example, Byzantium began to succumb to Muslim invasions after the idolatry of the 7th Ecumenical Council.

Any suggestions on resources: audio, articles, easy to find books?


----------



## JM (May 14, 2013)

Pastor Mencarow's series here.

…followers of Mohammed… | Feileadh Mor
Gill on Revelation 9 | Feileadh Mor
Historicism.com (LastDays.ca)


----------



## arapahoepark (May 14, 2013)

Welcome to the Web Site of the Historicism Research Foundation.


----------

